# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Do you take Dbol on your off days ??

## theboss

Just wondering if most of you still take Dbol on your off day or if you skip it...I have seen some posts that say they only take it 5 days a week...thats why I wondered.

I am seeing good strength gains in my first week as well as increased stamina...i am eating like crazy (up approx. 1500cal & 150g protien)....not getting much water retention...only taking 25mg...gonna up to 35mg i think......should I see more strength and quicker size gains? I am getting great pump...especially in my shoulders...but about how long for size to come?

PS. this is only my first week on Dbol (shot 500mg Test E last friday)

----------


## MAXIMA5

My guess is it's in your head so far, but that's not a bad thing.

I'm not a big fan of dbol . I was going to run it the first half of my cycle this go-around, but I swapped it out for Tbol after 4 days.

As far as the daily dose, I would take at least 25 mg on your off days. So take it every day IMO.

----------


## The_Canibal

i take them daily for 4 weeks max

good luck

----------


## theboss

If its in my head then thats cool for now....i have heard that from a few people.... cant wait for it to really kick in then!!

----------


## Kale

Everyday dude

----------


## theboss

did you say something Kale ? cant get past the avatar.........sorry  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Manpretty

> ...i am eating like crazy (up approx. 1500cal & 150g protien)....?


you are trying to get big eating like that????????

----------


## theboss

that is ontop of what i already eat (as in added that to my diet)....and i am already 235..what do you suggest?

----------


## JohnboyF

> that is ontop of what i already eat (as in added that to my diet)....and i am already 235..what do you suggest?


Post your current diet.. 
1500 ontop of your Daily Caloric needs?

----------


## theboss

correct.

through the day 2-3 litres of water

breakfast:
B vitamins - vit c - vit e - one a day
5 eggs scrambled with ketchup - 2 pieces whole wheat toast/margaine
glass of milk

snack:
2 apples - cheese stick

Prolab N-Large - 1/2 shake made with powdered milk & 1/2 cup oats- aprox 40g protein

lunch
can of tuna or a usually couple roast beef sandwiches snadwiches 
or where ever we go at work
water

snack:
Prolab N-Large - 1/2 shake made with powdered milk & 1/2 cup oats - aprox 40g protein

workout drink:
Optimum Nutrition Whey shake 1/2 shake made with powdered milk - aprox 60g protein

post workout:
2 hardboiled eggs

dinner:
1/2 pound lean ground beef or chicken breast or steak
rice or potatoes & assorted vegetables

more B vitamins - vit c - vit e - one a day

snack:
tuna w/ BBQ sauce

snack 2:
2 toast & peanut butter
glass of milk

----------


## marcus300

everyday weather you train or not

----------


## plzr8

every day, spread out in divided doses throughout the day

bump it up to 35-40mg and no longer than 5-6 weeks max IMO

----------


## ascendant

definitely do it everyday. remember your body recovers from the workouts AFTER you workout, not during, and much of the recovery occurs in the next few days. so, on your days off, that's usually when your body is spending the most time recovering from your workouts, and considering dbol helps that process considerably, you should be taking it at those times just like any other.

also, another important reason for taking it consistently daily is to keep stable blood-plasma levels. not keeping those levels stable can increase your side-effects from the dbol.

----------


## cfiler

take it everyday. training or not.

----------


## mkrulic

all orals that I know of have a short half life due to no ester. in the neighborhoods of 9 hours. 5 half lives is considered zero. you cant skip a day

----------


## c8rsa

Everyday

----------


## MAXIMA5

Do you eat on your off days?



same thing.

----------


## JohnboyF

> correct.
> 
> through the day 2-3 litres of water
> 
> breakfast:
> B vitamins - vit c - vit e - one a day
> 5 eggs scrambled with ketchup - 2 pieces whole wheat toast/margaine
> glass of milk
> 
> ...



Wow BRo.. I just saw this.. Your on aas with a TERRIBLE diet...

1) 5 eggs is not enough protein 2 slices of toast are about 30grams of carbs not enough carbs. But 5 eggs is nothing.. ( i personally stay away from bread)

2) Just sugar in the apple and cheap and insufficient protein from a cheese stick high fat as well

3) N-large is poor choice but why would u add more oats to N-large? 

4) fast food no good

5) same as 3

6) no need to sip on shake during your workout save it for after

7) post work out 2 eggs? use your shake from 6

8) dinner is one of your better meals

9) I would do Tuna and Flax or ***** oil or Fish oil no tunna and BBQ sauce

10) incomplete meal carbs/fat

Bro you SERIOUSLY need to address your diet. I did this crituque without any macros. But ur diet needs to addressed asap!

----------


## MAXIMA5

Look at his torso.
Listen to the man.

----------


## DSM4Life

post workout:
2 hardboiled eggs


 :Hmmmm:  

Is this a joke

----------


## MAXIMA5

> post workout:
> 2 hardboiled eggs
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Is this a joke


I know. That's like 14 grams of protein

----------

